# Curado Drag



## rcl301 (Aug 17, 2005)

Bantam, I have a new Curado 101 I have been fishing with for about 6 months. When I set the hook on a fish, the drag slips unless it is set all the way tight. Recently the drag is slipping as well when a fish is on. Should I apply more drag grease or send the reel to Irvine for repair? Thanks


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you using braided line?


----------



## rcl301 (Aug 17, 2005)

No, 10# mono


----------



## rcl301 (Aug 17, 2005)

no, 10# mono


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Send the reel in for repairs. It actually sounds like you have too much drag grease on the washer. You can try wiping the excess grease from the washer before you send the reel in.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the same problem with the Curado 200D. I took it back to FTU after the first time I used it. They treated it as an anti-reverse problem. I have used the reel for the last 4 months off and on (I also got a 100D that I have enjoyed using with no similar problems). Through observation and use I have determined that the drag backs down by itself. After 15 or 20 casts if I try to set the hook, the spool backlashes due to being too loose. I boxed it last night and sent it to Shimano Repair Center. I am hoping they replace the reel rather than repairing it. I have three of the old model Curados and have never experienced this type of problem with any of them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Threat said:


> I have the same problem with the Curado 200D. I took it back to FTU after the first time I used it. They treated it as an anti-reverse problem. I have used the reel for the last 4 months off and on (I also got a 100D that I have enjoyed using with no similar problems). *Through observation and use I have determined that the drag backs down by itself. *After 15 or 20 casts if I try to set the hook, the spool backlashes due to being too loose. I boxed it last night and sent it to Shimano Repair Center. I am hoping they replace the reel rather than repairing it. I have three of the old model Curados and have never experienced this type of problem with any of them.


I have a Citica that backs down on the drag by itself also. It takes long enough for it to happen that it has not been a real problem to me, but I do have to re-adjust occasionally.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Do you still have the click pin (tiny pin in star drag handle)? I find that lots of folks lose it, the first time they take the reel apart. With the pin still in there, it seems that it would be very difficult for the drag to back off by itself. Also, check the plactic washer that the click pin runs against. If that part is to worn, it may need replacing. Either part can be picked up at FTU for $.50, and save you the down time of sending in your reels. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Same problem here too on my 8 months old curado 101D. I lost a couple big fish because of the loosing drag.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I want to ask all of you if you are fishing from boats or running in boats?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm wade fishing.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you run to the spots in a boat?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't have a boat. I walk to the spot by foot...and have never dunked my reel. I took very good care of my reel.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Bantaam, I wade fish, but often get there via a boat. I experienced this problem right out of the box and that is when I took it back to FTU. The last time it happened was two Saturdays ago and I was wading the beachfront (no boat). What are your thoughts about the boat being a factor?


Mike, FTU is the only one that has been inside my reel. If I had opened it up then your hypothesis would be more correct!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Clicker*

Does the reel still click when you adjust the drag? If not, it may be the plastic click washer is worn, even if the click pin is still there. Also the click washer might be in backwards. Hard to say without having the reel in my hands. I hope you get it resolved.

Mike



Reel Threat said:


> Bantaam, I wade fish, but often get there via a boat. I experienced this problem right out of the box and that is when I took it back to FTU. The last time it happened was two Saturdays ago and I was wading the beachfront (no boat). What are your thoughts about the boat being a factor?
> 
> Mike, FTU is the only one that has been inside my reel. If I had opened it up then your hypothesis would be more correct!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that maybe the drag is backing off from vibration when running in the boat. I am trying to obtain as much information that I can so I can duplicate conditions for testing.


----------



## rcl301 (Aug 17, 2005)

wade fishing - running from spot to spot in boat --- but I always check the drag before casting the 1st time, I don't think vibration is the problem. Could it be the ARB?


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, my problems are all on the water, not from the boat. I always check my drag before I make my first cast and we usually don't move around a lot with the boat. In my case you can rule out vibration as being the culprit.

Bantam, I just mailed my reel back to Irvine for this problem. Is there some way that you can contact them to express your interest in what they find? PM me and I can give you my contact information and tracking number.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have our QC guy from Shimano Japan checking into this further. I have seen very few problems to date so it makes it difficult to catch it. It could be the humidity in your area, the temperature etc; 

I will let everyone know what we find. I suggest that you return the affected reels for service to us or to one of our warranty centers for repairs.


----------



## Reel Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fast turn around!*

I sent my Curado 200D to Irvine and had it back in 10 days! They replaced the drag, drag spring and the drag nut. No explanation if this was what the Shimano QC guy recommended or not. I guess I will just have to field test it again this weekend to see if this really was the fix.

BTW, not only was Shimano fast, this was all "No Charge".


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

If you get oil on the drag washers the drag will operate in an erratic manner with slippage.

Charles


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sorry Bantam, I had not kept up with this post. I have used that particular reel from a boat in Lake Livingston exclusively.


----------

